# Outback Rv



## jeff (May 19, 2005)

We're cutting it close for our trip to the Smokies May 28th.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats on the new rig and welcome to the forum!! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...your first post was to tell us you bought an Outback!!

Most first time question ask for advise.









Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

jeff congrats on your new outback.

Before you go I highly suggest getting it out at least once to check all the systems out, preschedule a trip back to your dealer before you big trip in case there are any minor problems.

Happy Camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group jeff.
And congrats on the Outback.
I would agree with Y-Guy.
Camp in the driveway and make sure everything is working properly.
Don action


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

We love our 25rss. I would agree with the others. I would camp in the driveway at least to make sure everything works first.

We go for 3 days next Thursday. Can wait.

Good luck on your trip and have lots of fun. We always do.

Kevin


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to the forum!








I'm sure you will love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

A big welcome Jeff!!! action

If you have the chance, camp in the driveway, like suggested. Most of us couldn't wait to get to a campground for first night!









Walter


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Jeff. We also bought a 25RSS. I really think we will love it.
Our first trip will be on Memorial day. We did not camp in the driveway, but, did set it up a few times at my folks place. That is when we had the "Awning Attack" which we posted.
So, watch for the awning. I have also put the Quickie Flush in. I wish I would have just cut an opening flap in the belly cover vice taking it down and putting it in. That was painful. This forum is the best on the web. Enjoy
Fred


----------



## jeff (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the big welcome everyone. Couldn't go camping before hand but did set up and tear down several times. Also have run all the systems so I guess we'll
take our chances on the real thing.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

jeff said:


> Thanks for the big welcome everyone. Couldn't go camping before hand but did set up and tear down several times. Also have run all the systems so I guess we'll
> take our chances on the real thing.
> [snapback]37747[/snapback]​


 action Congrats,
I agree whit the other Outbackers on camping in the driveway. You won't believe the things you will be running up to the house for.








You have so much space and your so excited, plus the systems learning curve. 
Have a great weekend




































Jan


----------

